# Pest control on my lawn



## Alex79 (Jul 13, 2019)

Hello everyone 
Please I need help to kill this pest please see the photos below 
Thank you


----------



## Alex79 (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Congratulations @Alex79 - you have grubs!

As long as your willing to read, ALL YOUR ANSWERS can be found here:

*How to choose and when to apply grub control products for your lawn*: https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/how_to_choose_and_when_to_apply_grub_control_products_for_your_lawn

And, even more info, here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=179

If you do not want to use chemicals, here are links to Beneficial Nematodes (order today and you'll have them in time to spray Tuesday or Wednesday night!):

https://hydro-gardens.com/product/guardian-lawn-patrol-mix-1-million-5p385a/

https://www.arbico-organics.com/product/omri-NemAttack-Pro-Sc-Beneficial-Nematodes/beneficial-nematodes

Now, Go Get Em! :thumbup:


----------

